# New iOS update detects jailbreak



## Ruber (Jun 1, 2015)

As the title says, new update detects jailbreak. I would recommend not upgrading till you're forced to. Hopefully there is a patch available soon. 
Is there a way to install previous version.


----------



## Singh gen (Aug 8, 2015)

same here jailbreak detected app admin works but uber app update by its self


----------



## ek666 (Jan 24, 2017)

I tried App Admin , but uber app does NOT downgrade !!! 
anybody done it???


----------



## ek666 (Jan 24, 2017)

uberbk1 said:


> Yes, detects mine too. Go to Cydia, find App About installing previous version. Go to Cydia, find App Admin by unlimaapps repo.


I tried App Admin , but uber app does NOT downgrade !
have you done a downgrade on the app actually? how and which version?


----------



## Ruber (Jun 1, 2015)

I used this "link below"method and was able to downgrade and the app works fine for now, but I'm sure fuber will force us to upgrade. Hopefully there is a patch available soon.


----------



## ek666 (Jan 24, 2017)

not working


----------



## ek666 (Jan 24, 2017)

uberbk1 said:


> Check the iTunes App Store in settings, unclick auto update. Try to uninstall Driver app. And search Driver and hold the install button, There is a downgrade option, find 3.136.3 and after install then there is a option to block/hidden all update for app. I don't know that it works or not, but my driver app can hold the old version now. You have to do some research about App Admin functions please. Thanks


awesome Thanks


----------



## jparker501 (Oct 31, 2015)

I used app update to downgrade last week, but as of today I am being forced to update the app by Uber. Is anyone else having this issue? Is there a work around to be able to use the old version despite that?


----------



## GK1 (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm going to miss being able to place myself in the airport queue from my house.


----------



## jparker501 (Oct 31, 2015)

uberbk1 said:


> Yes, I got force update when I press online. I have a solution. Find the Uberdriver.app folder by ifile. Open the Uberdriver.app folder then search info.plist. Open it and change the CFbundleversion to newest version number likes 3.140.3. If you want, also change CFBundleShortVersionString to newest number. Uber driver should works, but there is a risk that using old version, any data problem or not.


Can you try it and verify that it works? I just had to use Cydia eraser to unjailbreak until I find a solution


----------



## GK1 (Aug 16, 2015)

I've downgraded to 3.136.3 via app admin. Mind telling me the exact location of the info.plist?


----------



## Phong (Feb 2, 2017)

GK1 said:


> I've downgraded to 3.136.3 via app admin. Mind telling me the exact location of the info.plist?


You can install Ifile or Filza. Find the UberDriver.app folder (var-> containers-> bundle->application ). And continue under the guidance of Uberbk1


----------



## GK1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you sir for the icon tool recommendation. I, too was using xcon 42 beta 2, and had installed additional jailbreak bypass apps which did not work. 

I am back in business for the time being.


----------



## jparker501 (Oct 31, 2015)

uberbk1 said:


> I have tried it and it can online 3.136.3, Ok, I try to type more about it. Only 3.136.3 still work with xcon 42-beta2. Install ifile, and icon tool 1.9.5K by xarold repo. When you keep 3.136.3, press uber driver app and slide up, it will pop up a app menu, choose open in ifile(app) it will open uberdriver.app folder easily. You also can search as Phong instruction, but you have to open application list one by one to find Uberdriver app. After open info.plist, change two version number to newest 3.140.3. It means that system will think that you have installed newest version 3.140.3 but actually it is old version. The risk is how you know that any difference between updated version and old version for the features?


Wow dude, thanks a million. That worked like a charm!


----------



## uberbk1 (Jul 14, 2015)

I see that someone post my solution to YouTube. I am happy to see this but, I don't recommend to it. If we share some solutions to the public, Uber may be design more secure method to block the fake old version using in the app. Example, if we find a solution for using newest version with jailbroken device, and we share to YouTube, Uber may be do something to block again. We are not IT, we are not app developer. Later on, may be no more way to use driver app at jailbroken device.


----------



## Ruber (Jun 1, 2015)

I think they've already fixed this method..Every time I try and install previous version using Appadmin, it installs new version.


----------



## Ruber (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Ruber (Jun 1, 2015)

On my original device it's still working, but I'm trying to install Uber app on another jailbroken phone and every time I try and download the previous version, it just installs the latest one.


----------



## Ruber (Jun 1, 2015)

Just wondering if there is any update or new work around jaibreak detection?


----------



## GK1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Uberbk1's solution still works for me. They keep updating, I keep incrementing the info.plst


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2017)

just changing the info.plist we are getting outdated. They have updated some navigation features which are missing on older versions. No new solution found?


----------



## jparker501 (Oct 31, 2015)

Asif Nabi said:


> just changing the info.plist we are getting outdated. They have updated some navigation features which are missing on older versions. No new solution found?


And since the last update trip requests Crash the app when the DF is used


----------



## uberbk1 (Jul 14, 2015)

No solution found, I haven't drive Uber a month, I will drive tomorrow. I am feeling uncomfortable using old version too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2017)

We may urge XCON tweak creator to do something! Uber is forcing us to give up on Jailbreak, and this is very frustrating for me cause I can't live without Jailbreak. I don't have any other choice either.


----------



## jparker501 (Oct 31, 2015)

I emailed the xcon creator thru Cydia, I encourage everyone to do the same.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Asif Nabi said:


> We may urge XCON tweak creator to do something! Uber is forcing us to give up on Jailbreak, and this is very frustrating for me cause I can't live without Jailbreak. I don't have any other choice either.


Can you live with the jail that Uber is?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Uber is about to start swinging the deactivation hammer on gps spoofers.


----------



## Ruber (Jun 1, 2015)

How do you know this?


----------



## Mongol (Sep 29, 2015)

Any new solutions?


----------



## jparker501 (Oct 31, 2015)

Mongol said:


> Any new solutions?


Not that I know of. I keep emailing the xcon developers but I get no response. Still rockin with the old solution tho


----------



## chintito (Apr 29, 2017)

xCon recently updated the tweak but uber's latest app still detects jailbreak


----------



## jparker501 (Oct 31, 2015)

chintito said:


> xCon recently updated the tweak but uber's latest app still detects jailbreak


What about any of the versions that have come out since 3.136? Have you tested any others?


----------



## jparker501 (Oct 31, 2015)

Any new news?


----------



## Lonie (Mar 19, 2017)

Why is the app telling me to pick up people in the wrong location instead of telling me the business name? It will direct me behind the building or on the street next to where the pax is? Then they give you a low rating because it shows you arrived but your out back?


----------



## jparker501 (Oct 31, 2015)

Lonie said:


> Why is the app telling me to pick up people in the wrong location instead of telling me the business name? It will direct me behind the building or on the street next to where the pax is? Then they give you a low rating because it shows you arrived but your out back?


You sure you're posting in the right thread?


----------



## Mongol (Sep 29, 2015)

People who using 3.139 are you able to get a tip ? Cause on a new versuon tipping are available


----------



## DASHMASH (May 29, 2018)

Phong said:


> You can install Ifile or Filza. Find the UberDriver.app folder (var-> containers-> bundle->application ). And continue under the guidance of Uberbk1


do you how can i delete a file riders destination before a trip begun


----------



## jparker501 (Oct 31, 2015)

DASHMASH said:


> do you how can i delete a file riders destination before a trip begun


Are you asking this because you got that 'warning' from Uber?


----------



## sickbaby (Nov 21, 2017)

BeCarefull. Uber deactivated me already.


----------



## Ruber (Jun 1, 2015)

Be careful..unless someone has a solution. I know 3 people who got deactivated


----------



## jparker501 (Oct 31, 2015)

Ruber said:


> Be careful..unless someone has a solution. I know 3 people who got deactivated


Anyone got a solution?? If yes, private message??


----------



## Ruber (Jun 1, 2015)

PM me the info also...if anyone has any


----------

